# meine traumhaften seerosen......



## katja (8. Mai 2007)

wollte euch meine nymphaea monstralis nicht vorenthalten!

sind die nicht irre groß und wahnsinnig am wuchern???  

jetzt wisst ihr, was ich mit puppenstubenseerosen meinte......


----------



## Annett (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Olle Meckerliese.  

Sind die komplett in diesem Kies, oder hast Du da was anderes drunter und wenn ja was?

Hast Du nun endlich mal Dein Männe mit etwas "Dünger" in den Teich geschickt? 

Von nix kommt nix!! Erst recht nicht bei den Königinnen der Teiche....


----------



## katja (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

uuupsss!!
fällt mir erst jetzt auf, dass es auf den fotos extrem veralgt aussieht... 

ist es aber in echt eigentlich gar nicht.... 

komische lichtverhältnisse, oder was?


----------



## katja (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

meckerliese???? 

  das ist ne meckerliese!!!  

nein, mein mann wurde bisher dank des wetterumschwungs verschont....bisher : 

der split ist nur als "ausspülschutz". darunter sitzt das rhizom in lehmmatschpampe mit etwas teicherde.

die zwei anderen königinnen haben mittlerweile schon 5 blätter oben, ca. 6-8 cm im durchmesser, auch ohne düngekegel  
warum die zwei pupsis nicht?


----------



## Annett (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Wie tief stehen sie denn? 

Evtl. vorübergehend mal höher stellen, dann haben sie es leichter... falls es Zwerge sind, kostet sie das Hochschieben der Blätter ganz schön Kraft.

 Denen reichen 20cm über dem Substrat völlig!


----------



## katja (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

die stehen ca. 30-40 cm....
woher soll ich denn wissen ob das zwerge sind???  
zettel hab ich ja nicht mehr : 

gibt nur eine lösung: mein mann muss in den teich, düngen! 
egal bei welchem wetter!


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Servus Katja

Nix mit Menne im Teich, selbst ist die Frau.
Zuerst einsetzen, aber dann soll Menne richten, mit nichten.

Steck doch selbst die Düngekegel ins Substrat  

Nö, im ernst:

Manches wächst eben besser, und manches eben nicht.
Laß der Pflanze ein bisschen Zeit.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi.

Bei einigen meiner Seerosen sieht es nicht viel besser aus. Aber das wird noch. Hab sie fast alle dieses Jahr umgetopft, da brauchen die am Anfang immer etwas länger.

Die einzige die mir etwas sorgen macht ist meine 'Rose Arey'. Hab sie nun schon seit 3 Jahren und sie ist immer noch ziemlich mickrig und hat noch kein einziges mal geblüht. Mal sehen ob sie dieses Jahr mal etwas kräftiger wird und blüht.
Dafür sind meine '__ Helvola', 'Chysantha' und die 'Wm. Falconer' schön groß geworden. Die '__ Sioux' ist auch schön kräftig. Sie steht dieses Jahr etwas tiefer (ca. 50 cm), deshalb hat sie auch erst 3 Blätter.
Bei der 'Helvola' muss ich aber sagen, das sie ganz schön wuchert, dafür das es eine __ Zwergseerose ist.

Du siehst also das du nicht die einzige bist bei der es noch nicht so richtig losgeht.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

So siehts zur Zeit bei mir aus. Die drei Blätter vorn, sind von der '__ Sioux'.


----------



## Uli (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

hi,
ich habe insgesamt sieben seerosen.eine davon steht in diesem seerosensubstrat(was auch nichts bringt),bei den anderen sind nur steine und kies in den körben.4 stk. stehen sogar auf 1,7 meter und kämpfen sich tapfer hoch.gedüngt habe ich auch noch nie.bis jetzt eine blüte und sechs oder sieben knospen die die tage aufgehen,liegt wohl daran das mein teich den ganzen tag sonne hat.ich habe die seerosen jetzt knappe zwei jahre.
der helmut hat recht,gib ihnen etwas zeit.
gruß uli


----------



## katja (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

hallo ihr alle!

na dann muss ich wohl doch noch geduld aufbringen....nicht gerade meine stärke  : 

mein teich hat übrigens auch den ganzen tag sonne.


----------



## owl-andre (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo,wenn ich das hier so lese,bringt das "düngen"ja wohl nicht soviel oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Annett (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Andre,

wo steht das denn so?  
Ich denke, es kommt auch auf die Sorte an - mein Monster habe ich auch noch nicht gedüngt - aber die steht auch ganz sicher etwas im Schlamm und ist sehr wüchsig....

Hat man aber nur Halbzwerge oder gar Zwerge, und setzt diese in nährstoffarmen Sand - könnte das ganz schnell richtig schief gehen und sie sind futsch. 

Jetzt muss ich aber wirklich los, sonst gibt es:


----------



## Regina (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein Bild meiner noch "traumhafteren" Seerose.   


Zum Vergleich die Seerose meiner Nachbarin.


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo,

ohne Euch jetzt ärgern zu wollen...
Meine (gedüngt) sind schon nen Tick weiter.. aber das sind auch zum Großteil namenlose oder halt größere Sorten (z.B. Gonneré). Wobei ein neuerer Ableger der Chromatella auch gerade erst 2 Blättchen oben hat, trotz Dünger.
Also lasst denen bloß etwas Zeit!

Gestern gabs endlich die erste Blüte vom Monster zu bestaunen. : 
 

Dafür nimmt die Pflanzen aber schon wieder 1,5 bis 2m² ein, und das Mitte Mai.

Wenn es wärmer wird, ist sie fällig!


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi.

Meine Wm. Falconer blüht auch demnächst. Sie auch schön zugelegt.
Mal sehen wie sich die neuen Machen (Hemine und Texas Dawn).


----------



## katja (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

@regina:     

da sind ja meine noch besser, die haben mittlerweile 5 bzw. 7 blätter oben!!!


----------



## m.jester (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo "Rosenliebhaber",

denke mal, alle hier,werden noch schöne Seerosenblüten bekommen.
Das hängt bestimmt auch von der Gegend und dem Klima bzw. wie lang und streng der Winter war ab, wann sich die ersten Blüten zeigen.
Und ein paar Düngekegel können da auch Wunder wirken.

Netter Gruß und tolle "Rosen" wünscht Euch
Michael


----------



## owl-andre (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Düngekegel?Die habe ich bei uns weder im Baumarkt noch bei der Hauptgenossenschaft bekommen :


----------



## Annett (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Andre,

also ich habe die Düngekegel sowohl im Bauhaus als auch schon beim "Biber" (ziemlich eingestaubt bei den Balkonkästen) gesehen.
Richtig günstig gab es sie in so gräßlich grünen viereckigen Kästchen bei Aldi-Nord. Dort habe ich meine mehr.

Und wo wir gerade bei Seerosen sind. 
 
Wer will zählen?
Sie hat mich sicherlich die letzten Monate meckern hören und gibt nun alles.


----------



## katja (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

kann jemand dieses bild von annett löschen????


----------



## owl-andre (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> kann jemand dieses bild von annett löschen????


Haha,so wird es bald bei mir auch aussehen-Vielen Dank annett


----------



## Petra (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Annett

Bei mir ist heute auch die erste Blüte von der Seerose aufgegangen Echt schön.
Danke dir Annett.


----------



## katja (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

yipiehhhhhhhh!!!

heute hat sie sich erbarmt und die erste (hoffentlich nicht die einzige  ) blüte geöffnet!!!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi Katja,

bis die nächste Blüte kommt wird aber etwas dauern. Seerosen haben einen speziellen Rhytmus im Blütenbekommen. Auf 6-8 Blätter folgt eine Blüte 

MfG Frank


----------



## Silke (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo,
na ihr seid witzig.
Ich bin froh, dass sich meine Seerosen mittlerweile bequemt haben, ein paar kleine Blätter nach oben zu schieben. Von Blüten weit und breit nix zu sehen.
Aber ... die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Uli (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

hi,
in den 8 tagen wo ich im urlaub war hat sich bei meinen seerosen auch einiges getan.
gruß uli


----------



## Thorsten (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*



			
				Silke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> na ihr seid witzig.
> Ich bin froh, dass sich meine Seerosen mittlerweile bequemt haben, ein paar kleine Blätter nach oben zu schieben. Von Blüten weit und breit nix zu sehen.
> Aber ... die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.



....mach dir nichts drauss Silke, bei mir sind auch nur Blätter oben.


----------



## m.jester (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

@ Silke

wie war das noch?  "Wer zu letzt blüht, blüht am längsten !! "  

Netter Gruß
Mike


----------



## Petra (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo @all

Meine Seerosenkommen prächtig zwei sind auf und 6 Knospen sind noch zu.Hier ein Bild.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi.

Heute hat meine 'Wm. Falconer' geblüht.  

   



Aber was ich nicht so recht verstehe. Wie so erst nach ca. 20 Blättern?
Bei Katja sind gerade mal 6 Blätter und ihre blüht schon. Die 'William. Falconer' ist eine sehr reichblühende Sorte. 

Zur Info: Wasserstand ca. 50 cm, vollsonniger Standort, 12 Liter Mörteleimer als Pflanzgefäß und gedüngt habe ich auch.

Noch was. Sehen die Farben zu knallig aus?


Meine 'Rose Arey' hat übrigens immer noch nicht viele Blätter (4). Mal sehen wie sich sich noch so macht.


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Mirko,

also darauf kann ich Dir echt keine Antwort geben.
Mein "Monster" macht auch erst ne Menge Blätter und dann die ersten Blüten.. später dann (wie dieses Jahr) auch ne Menge Blüten. 
Von der Farbe erinnert mich Deine an mein "Monster". 

Meine weiße Seerose hat vielleicht 10 Blätter oben und seit gestern ein Blüte. Die __ Marliacea Chromatella hatte auch locker 10 Blätter bis eine Blüte kam. Die Gonneré hat bisher bestimmt schon 20 Blätter und noch keine Knospe/Blüte, aber sie gilt auch als blühfaul (bisher so 3-4 Blüten pro Jahr)... dafür entschädigt dann die Blütenform.


----------



## Eugen (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi Mirko,
ich bin eben dabei mich mit den "Zicken" unter den Wasserpflanzen etwas genauer zu beschäftigen.
In die Theorie hab ich mich inzwischen eingelesen,jetzt - nachdem ich Pfingsten bei Armin 3 riesen Wannen geholt habe DANKE Armin - gehts an die Praxis.
Man sagt auf 5-6 Blätter kommt eine Blüte, was nicht heisst,dass nach 6 Blättern eine Blüte kommt,dann wieder die Blätter ....
Es heisst auch,jedes dritte Neugeborene ist ein Chinese,trotzdem gibts bei uns relativ wenig Babys mit "Schlitzaugen"  
So gibt es Sorten,die blühfreudig sind, andere wollen die entsprechende Wassertiefe. Sitzen sie zu tief oder zu hoch,nix Blüte.  
Dann muss die Düngung stimmen. Und je hochgezüchteter,desto anspruchsvoller. Die billigen Baumarktrosen (wo keiner genau weiss,was es ist)sind wahrscheinlich am anspruchslosesten.
Meine Chromatella hat z.B. 16 Blätter und schon die 8.Blüte am wachsen.
Die Rosa-Baumarktrose hat mind. 50 Blätter aber erst die 9.Blüte.


----------



## Rambo (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

bei mir gibt es lediglich ein einziges kleines Blatt.
Allerdings hatte ich ja erst vor 3 Wochen den ganzen teich raus und habe 
acuh die Seerose neu gebettet.

Mit was Düngt man denn am Besten?

Gruss Rambo


----------



## Sternthaler13 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Guten Morgen,

na, Ihr seid gut  Meine sind über das Stadium auf dem Bild noch nicht weitergekommen. Blätter kommen en masse. Aber sie sind und bleiben rot. Und von Blüten ist weit und breit nichts zu sehen


----------



## Annett (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Leute, habt doch Geduld mit Euren Pflanzen!
Das wird schon noch...

@Rambo
versuch es mal im Obi oder Bauhaus mit der Frage nach "Osmocote-Düngekegeln". Hab sie zumindest bei letzterem erst vor wenigen Wochen gesehen....
Oder Du hast bei Dir Aldi-Nord, da gabs die als noname günstig in so giftgrünen viereckigen Plastedosen.
Ich nehme die billigen.


----------



## Rambo (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Vielen Dank Annett,

werde mal schauen wo ich diesen Dünger bekomme.
Aldi Nord habe ich leider nicht bin in der Süd Region.

Werd auch mal beim Garten Center fragen ob die das Teil haben.

Danke schön.

LG Rambo


----------



## Annett (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hmm... 

ich könnte ja mal noch nächste Woche einen Blick zu Aldi riskieren und für Interessierte ein Päckchen zum Forumstreffen mitbringen... 

Meldungen (der Übersicht wegen) bitte per PN oder email.


----------



## gabi (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi,

an meinem Teich sieht es Seerosenmäßig zur Zeit so aus.
 

Zusätzlich zu der Blüte (die hat genau die Regenzeit der letzten Woche erwischt) sind inzwischen 4 Knospen an der Wasseroberfläche und eine noch unter Wasser.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi Gabi.

Ist das da hinten links eine __ Calla _(Zantedeschia ....)_?

Wenn ja, wie tief hast du sie im Wasser stehen und wie machst du das im Winter?


----------



## gabi (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi Mirko,

exakt erkannt. Meine Zantedeschia blüht im dritten Jahr. Sie sitzt in einer etwa 10-20 cm tiefen Pflanztasche am Steilufer und überwintert dort auch. Da der letzte Winter so mild war ist sie fast überhaupt nicht zurückgefroren und hat daher schon die erste Blüte gehabt.

Mein Garten ( und ich   ) ist in der klimatisch begünstigten Kölner Bucht, wo es nur selten unter -5 Grad kalt wird. Und der Teich wiederum liegt zwischen einem schützenden Zaun und unserer Hauswand. Das Experiment Zantedeschia ist mir daher gelungen.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi Gabi.

Aha, da hast du es aber gut in einer so klimatisch günstigen Zone deinen Garten zu haben.

Kann ja auch mal probieren, meine Callas in den Teich zu setzten. Natürlich nehme ich sie dann im Winter raus. Hab sie bis jetzt immer im Topf auf der Terrasse gehabt.


----------



## Petra (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo @all

Hier habe ich von heute Morgen mal Pic's  von 2 Seerosen  gemacht es sind noch 10 Knospen zu und 3 sind schon verblüht.Die schönen Seerosen habe ich von der Lieben netten Annett bekommen.Ich habe bis jetzt meine Seerosen keine Düngerkugel gegeben weil sie es bei mir nicht braucht. 

Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität aber meine Kamara ist warscheinlich schon wieder hin und wo sie fast noch neu ist.


----------



## Elfriede (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Petra,

weißt Du auch wie Deine Seerose heißt? Ich habe gleich drei davon, jedenfalls schauen meine auch so aus, ich kenne  allerdings den Namen nicht. Meine Vermutung: __ Attraction ?

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Elfriede,

da Petra den Ableger von mir bekam, wird auch sie keinen Namen nennen können.
Ich hege die gleiche Vermutung wie Du, kann es allerdings nicht unterschreiben. Sie kam namenlos 1992/93 als Geschenk von Verwandten in den Teich meiner Mutter. Aus diesem Teich stammt mein Ableger und damit auch alle rotblühenden Ableger, die ich bisher im Forum verteilt habe. Die Reichblütigkeit hat sie dieses Frühjahr schon unter Beweis gestellt.

@Petra
Bringst Du bitte die Kamera mal zum Treffen mit - mal schaun, ob man da nicht was machen kann, denn scharf stellt sie sich ja.


----------



## Petra (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Guten Morgen Elfriede und Annett

Elfriede so schnell bekommt man eine Antwort is schade das man nicht weiss was für einen name die Seerose hat  aber sie blüht dafür Super Toll.

Annett die Kamara bringe ich heute zum Händler der sagte mir wenn was sein sollte damit denn ich habe ja noch Garantie. Ich hoffe das ich sie bis zum Treffen wieder habe.


----------



## Elfriede (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Annett, hallo Petra,

danke für Euere Antworten. 
Ich habe die drei Seerosen dieser Sorte zwar gekauft, - ein Gärtner hatte sie kopfüber und total verschlammt in einem Kübel liegen, einen Namen wusste er nicht zu nennen, ich glaube, er wusste nicht einmal, dass es sich um Seerosen handelt,so arg sahen sie aus. Mir sind sie aufgefallen, weil man hier sonst keine Wasserpflanzen sieht oder kaufen kann.

Auf __ Attraction tippe ich wegen der oragefarbenen Mitte, wie auf meinem Foto,trotz Unschärfe zu sehen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## midnite (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo @ all,

endlich, endlich bei mir auch schon der erste Blüte. Name kenne ich leider nicht genausowenig wie das andere Bild (könnte knöterich sein oder? war zu weit weg  ).

jedenfall sind noch 2 knospen von der rose am "auftauchen" 

    


schönen tag noch  

Gruß

Tom


----------



## Annett (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Tom,

das rechte Bild zeigt eine "Aponogeton distachyos" =  [DLMURL="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/glossary.php?s=&do=searchresults&search=wasser%E4hre&searchoptions=3"]Zweireihige __ Wasserähre[/DLMURL]  (klick).
Die Seerose hat eine wirklich schöne Farbe!


----------



## Michael K (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo, was macht Ihr gegen diese schwarzen __ Würmer die die Blätter zerfressen?
Oder gibt es diese nur bei mir?


----------



## Annett (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Michael,

schnapp Dir ne Schere und säbel alle befallenen Blätter ab - Entsorgung möglichst so, dass da nichts mehr wegkrabbeln kann.
Die Biester (wahrs. __ Seerosenzünsler) bekommt man sonst kaum los. Ich habe es bei meiner tropischen vor zwei Jahren mit Ablesen versucht - im Endeffekt hätte ich auch gleich die Blätter abtrennen können.


----------



## midnite (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*



			
				Michael K schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, was macht Ihr gegen diese schwarzen __ Würmer die die Blätter zerfressen?
> Oder gibt es diese nur bei mir?



Einige Meine Seerosenblätter weisen "Y" formige risse auf. Hat das was mit diese Würmer zu tun??

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Eugen (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi,
such mal bei www.seerosenforum.de und dann auf "Winterharte Seerosen" / die Plagen...
dort hab ich sehr schöne Bilder dieser "schwarzen __ Käfer" (sind eigentlich raupen ) und deren Fraßbilder gesehen.
M.E. sind das keine __ Zünsler (ein Falter,dessen Larven unter Wasser leben)
sondern __ Seerosenblattkäfer.
Ansonsten wie Annett sagt, befallene Blätter tief unten abschneiden, die anderen absuchen. Eierpakete befinden sich auf der Blattunterseite.


----------



## Michael K (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Annett, und vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Abschneiden ist leichter gesagt als getan, denn Sie ist riesig.( die Seerose )
Bekommt man diese __ Seerosenzünsler mit Wofasteril kaputt ?


----------



## Michael K (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo und Danke für den Link Eugen.


----------



## Annett (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Michael,

Du kannst es evtl. mal mit ner Mischung aus Pflanzenöl und Wasser versuchen (gut schütteln!!). Aber auch die müßtest Du gezielt aufbringen... damit den Tierchen die Atemgänge verölen.
Ein Desinfektionsmittel hat im Teich m.M.n. nix verloren, auch wenn der Wirkstoff harmlos klingt. Scheint laut Google gegen ziemlich alles zu helfen. Aber Eugen weiß da sicherlich mehr dazu....

@Tom
Y-förmige Risse könnten auch Hagelschaden sein. Sehen die normalen Ackerdisteln in der Nähe evtl. zerschossen/verkrüppelt aus? Dann war es Hagel!

EDIT: Eugen hat Recht, es sind wahrscheinlich __ Seerosenblattkäfer (Galerucella nymphaeae).


----------



## Eugen (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi Michael,
Wofasteril ist "Peressigsäure" !!!
Hat im Teich nicht allzuviel verloren und dient zur Sterilisation (oder irre ich mich da  )
Dem __ Zünsler wird das wenig ausmachen,der macht die "Flatter"  
Auch den S..blattkäfern kommst du damit nicht.
TIP eines Profis lautete :
Tja,da musst du rein,absammeln oder abspülen,die können nämlich nicht schwimmen.
Ich bin damals bei 16 Grad ins Wasser,hatte nachher ne Schniefnase,aber meinen Rosen gings wieder gut :crazy:


----------



## Michael K (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael,
> Wofasteril ist "Peressigsäure" !!!
> Hat im Teich nicht allzuviel verloren und dient zur Sterilisation







Hallo Eugen, 

ja ich meine Peressigsäure als Wirkstoff.
Ich möchte hier nicht so ins Detail gehen, weil das Zeug auch richtig gefährlich sein kann. 
( Du weißt sicher was ich damit meine )
Dosierung und alles weitere ist mir bekannt da ich es seit 2 Jahren gebrauche.
Wenn es hilft werde ich berichten.


----------



## Elfriede (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Annett,

da ich öfter schon eingestellte Fotos Deiner Chromatella gesehen habe, hätte ich dazu auch noch einige Fragen, weil ich  vor 10 Jahren  auch eine Chromatella gekauft habe, die aber ganz anders ausschaut als Deine. Meine hat  dunkel marmorierte Blätter, die Knospen sind sehr lang  und schmal und ragen weit aus dem Wasser. Das Gelb der Blüten erscheint mir kräftiger als auf Deinen Abbildungen und die Blütenblätter sind spitziger, an der Basis leicht rosa angehaucht und sie duftet zart und angenehm. Sie  blüht allerdings erst am späten Vormittag auf und schließt sich früher als meine anderen Seerosen. Als einzige meiner Seerosen hat sie oft auch 6-7 Blüten gleichzeitig, mit einem Durchmesser von 15-16 cm, eher sternförmig.Vielleicht kannst Du auf den Fotos erkennen ob es sich bei mir überhaupt um eine Chromatella handelt. Gekauft habe ich sie bei einem Pflanzenausstatter für Gartenteiche.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Eugen,

ich bin auch Deinem Link zum Seerosenforum gefolgt, weil auch meine Seerosenblätter von einem Schädling befallen sind. Die Informationen in der "Plage" sind wirklich gut, leider aber konnte ich die sonderbaren Fraßspuren auf meinen Seerosenblättern nicht finden. Leider habe ich kein Foto davon zur Hand, aber sie lassen sich ganz einfach beschreiben: Sie sehen aus wie von einer Nähmaschine aufgesteppt. In jedem "Stich" befindet sich ein durchscheinendes Etwas von ca. 2 mm Länge, sieht aus wie ein Stäbchen und ist in das Blatt eingebettet. Ein Insekt habe ich bisher noch nicht entdeckt. Vielleicht hast Du -  oder sonst jemand -  auch ähnliche Spuren auf den Seerosenblättern.
Diese Eier oder Larven lassen sich nicht entfernen, sie sitzen sozusagen unter der Haut. Bisher habe ich befallene Blätter immer gleich entfernt, leider aber werden es immer mehr.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Elfriede,

meine "Chromatella" stammt aus einer nicht ganz vertrauenswürdigen Quelle (Gartencenter). Ich kann also nicht 100%ig sagen, dass es eine ist.
Aber wenn ich mir bei Werner die Fotos so anschaue, dann sieht meine Blüte seiner Chromatella ähnlicher als Deine.
Vielleicht findest Du - defekter Link entfernt - ein passendes Bild? Es steht auch das Entstehungsjahr der Sorten dabei, sodass man manche von vornherein ausschließen kann.
Werner sagt aber auch immer wieder, dass man die Sorten nur sehr schwer rückwärts bestimmen kann und rät davon ab, diese Sorten anschließend mit Namen weiter zu verbreiten. Es gibt wohl jetzt schon genug Unklarheiten, wer welche Sorte tatsächlich besitzt/verkauft.

Von dem Schädling habe ich bisher noch nichts gesehen oder gehört.
Zerstört er beim Schlupf oder danach massiv die Blätter?


----------



## gabi (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*



			
				midnite schrieb:
			
		

> genausowenig wie das andere Bild (könnte knöterich sein oder? war zu weit weg  ).



Hi Tom,

das andere ist eine __ Wasserähre. Ein nicht ganz einfacher und alltäglicher Pflegling im Teich.


----------



## Michael K (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo, das sind die __ Würmer.


----------



## Elfriede (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Danke Annett,

besonders für den Link mit den gelben Seerosen.

Ich kenne Werners Einwände gegen nachträgliche Seerosenbestimmungen, aber ich will einfach für mich persönlich wissen, welche Pflanzen ich im Teich habe. Hier auf der Insel braucht niemand Seerosen, also kann ich auch keine  als "Chromatella" verschenken, insofern ist eine Bezeichnung unnötig. Wenn ich aber ein Foto einstellen will und dabei sehe, dass wir beide zwei verschiedene Seerosen unter dem Namen Chromatella (weil so gekauft) zeigen, ist das nicht gerade eine Orientierungshilfe für andere Seerosenfreunde. Meine "Gelbe" klingt nicht nur blöd, sondern stimmt auch nicht, da ich auch noch eine andere in dieser Farbe habe. 

Viel mehr interessiert mich das Insekt, das meine Seerosenblätter befällt, übrigens nur die marmorierten Blätter der Chromatella (für einen neuen Namen habe ich mich noch nicht entscheiden können), grüne Seerosenblätter bleiben davon verschont. Ich bin heute lange auf dem neuen Steg gekniet und habe auch viel Zeit im Wasser verbracht um den Schädling auf frischer Tat zu ertappen. Zünzler und __ Seerosenblattkäfer scheiden mit Sicherheit aus, doch habe ich etwa 4mm kleine, grünliche  Mücken entdeckt, die ausschließlich die marmorierten Blätter anflogen. Wenn sie die Missetäter sind, dann sind sie aber sehr schnell mit ihrer Eiablage. 

Leider habe ich nur zwei alte, schlechte Fotos von befallenen Blättern. Auf frisch befallen Blättern sehen die Eier viel exakter gereiht aus, wie eine Steppnaht eben. Die rötliche Färbung in der Umgebung der Eier tritt erst Tage später auf. Ob die Blätter gelb werden oder Löcher bekommen weiß ich nicht, denn ich schneide sie immer gleich ab. Künftig werde ich den Prozess einmal bis zum Ende beobachten.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo zusammen,

@Michael
*Ich* würde schnellstmöglich alles befallene Abschneiden und vernichten, denn es kann nur schlimmer werden!
Vielleicht hast Du ja ein kleines Schlauchboot, dass Du (mit Kindern?) ins Wasser lassen könntest?
Kenne die Gegebenheiten nicht so....

@Elfriede
Ich habe solche Schäden schon mal irgendwo (Ackerkultur?) gesehen, aber keine Ahnung wann und wo das gewesen ist.
Evtl. fragst Du mal per email bei Werner an. Die Antworten dauern aber im Moment ca. 1 Woche, denn er hat wohl recht viel um die Ohren.... 
Und damit Dir zwischenzeitlich nicht langweilig wird, hier noch ein weiterer Link mit allen registrierten Seerosensorten (weltweit).


----------



## Eugen (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo zusammen,

angeregt durch die vielen schönen Bilder (naja,nicht nur  ),hab ich mich heuer entschlossen unter die Seerosenfanatiker zu gehen.
Die Wannen (650,1000 und 1500 Liter) sind jetzt da, den Lehm hab ich am letzten WE ausgebuddelt und eben hat mich eine Sendung von Werner W. erreicht. (Im Kaufrausch hab ich 5 Stück bei ihm bestellt   Besser als Schuhe kaufen  )
Wenn morgen die "Pflanzengeier" gen Ruhrgebiet __ fliegen, werd ich mit der Bepflanzung anfangen.
Insgesamt 15 Stück warten auf tieferes Wasser.
Und nächstes Jahr werd ich euch mit Bildern zuschütten  
Ich muss zum Fotografieren dann nicht mehr ins Wasser,das kann man dann ganz bequem vom Rand aus machen. 
Bin selber gespannt,ob alles so funzt,wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## niri (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Eugen,

ja , Seerosen können süchtig machen, das weiß ich auch aus eigener Erfahrung  , und das obwohl ich nur Miniteiche besitze. Habe trotz der beengten Verhältnisse mittlerweile auch schon 6 Zwergseerosen unter meiner Obhut    .

Liebe Grüße
Ina


----------



## niri (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Elfriede,

ein absolut ähnliches Schadbild wird von Larven von Donacia palmata (es gibt noch mehr verschiedene Unterarten) verursacht,  - eine Käferart, leider ist mir der deutsche Name des Schädlings nicht bekannt. Infos habe ich aus einem englischsprachigen Buch, das ich aus den USA bekommen habe, da ist auch ein Bild, das Seerosenblätter mit so einem "Steppmuster" zeigt. Als Bekämpfungsmaßnahmen werden vorgeschlagen: 

so gut es geht abgestorbene Pflanzenreste aus dem Teich regelmässig entfernen;

Käfereier von Blattunterseiten mit einem weichen Tuch wegmachen;

befallene Blätter Entfernen;

LG
Ina


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo zusammen,

@ Annett,
über Langeweile kann ich mich hier auf Paros zwar nie beklagen, trotzdem Dank für Deinen Seerosen-Link.

Ich habe heute noch einmal nach einem Schädling auf den Seerosen gesucht, aber außer den beschriebenen Mücken nichts Verdächtiges gefunden, weshalb ich annehme, dass es sich dabei um Zuckmücken handelt, die ja auch bekannt sind als Schädlinge auf Seerosen. Vielleicht aber...

@ Ina,

ist der __ Blattkäfer, Donacia palmata, für die Steppmuster auf meinen Seerosenblättern verantwortlich, obwohl ich  keinen gesichtet habe. Die Beschreibung des Schadbildes würde genau zutreffen. Wie auch immer, ich lasse die beschädigten Blätter nicht so lange dran bis sie aussehen wie Michaels Blätter. Allerdings fällt mir gerade ein, dass Stefan S einmal davor gewarnt hat, die Seerosen ihrer Blätter zu berauben, weil sie gelb oder von Schädlingen befallen sind. An den genauen Wortlaut und seine Begründung kann ich mich allerdings nicht mehr erinnern

Euch allen liebe Grüße aus Griechenland 
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich hoffe, Du kommst Deiner Seerosensorte auf die Spur und kannst sie irgendwann identifizieren. 

Ging es bei StefanS Bemerkung evtl. darum, dass die Fäulnis von den Stielresten bis zum Rhizom vordringt??
Oder sie anfälliger für Kopffäule werden sollen?

Was anderes kann ich mir nicht vorstellen... aber wenn es so wie bei Michael aussieht, dann hat man doch keine andere Wahl. Wüchsige Sorten verkraften sowas ganz sicher.
Ich würde die Blätter halt so entfernen, dass wenigstens noch 10 oder 20cm Stiel am Rhizom bleibt. Dann hat es genug Zeit sich gegen die nach unten wandernde Fäulnis abzuschotten.
Ich kürze für den Versand auch ab und an die Blätter und auch frisch verblühte Blüten ein, besonders wenn erstere soviele sind, dass sie nicht ins Päckchen wollen.
Klagen habe ich deswegen noch keine gehört...


----------



## Elfriede (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Annett, 

die Gefahr der Fäulnis war ein Aspekt in Stefans Warnung, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ein weiterer betraf die Abaschattung des Wassers, mehr weiß ich nicht mehr, der damalige Eintrag liegt schon weit zurück, etwa 2004 oder 2005.

Ich finde auch, dass Michael gar keine andere Wahl hat, als die zerfressenen Blätter abzunehmen. Ich bin mit der Abnahme von Blättern eher zu emsig, ich entferne auch alle gelben Blätter,  auch solche, ohne Schäden und zwar zwicke ich sie ziemlich knapp ab. Auch die Blüten entferne ich, sobald sie untertauchen bzw. wenn sie mit Wasser gefüllt sind. Noch nie ist dadurch Fäulnis am Rhizom  aufgetreten.

Meine gelbe Seerose habe ich immer noch nicht eindeutig identifizieren können, aber was soll's, sie gefällt mir auch namenlos. Außerdem bin ich nicht wirklich ein Seerosen-Fan, mich interessieren Seerosen  eher nur als Schattenspender für meinen viel zu warmen Teich, er hat jetzt schon 28° und der Sommer hat noch nicht begonnen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Michael K (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo, also mein Plan klappte nicht.
Wofasteril können die Biester ab.
Nun dann ich war heute baden, und habe alle Blätter und Blüten abgeschnitten und entsorgt.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi.

Gestern und heute hat für dieses Jahr das erste mal sie '__ Sioux' geblüht.



 

 



Wie ich finde eine sehr fotogene Seerose. Von ihr gelingen mir immer gute Bilder.



Und die 'William Falconer' hatte heute eine besonders große Blühte, 17 cm Ø.


----------



## Juleli (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo,

eine meiner kleinen Seerosen hat nun auch die erste Blüte über das Wasser geschoben. Im Gegensatz zu der anderen __ Zwergseerose (Martha) ist sie leider namenlos, weil ich auch nicht so gut darin bin, die Seerosensorte zu bestimmen. Die Farbe hingegen finde ich richtig hübsch.
Foto 
und Bild Nummer 2:
Foto 

@Sachiel:
die sehen ja richtig schön aus! Insbesondere die William Falconer gefällt mir gut.


----------



## katja (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  

eine meiner vier(!!!) seerosen blüht nun auch!!! :beeten: 

aber leider nicht halb so schön wie eure bilder hier..... 


die andern drei haben überhaupt keinen bock  

mal ein bild der "blühwütigen" und ein überblick über alle zusammen (man beachte die unmengen von seerosenblättern, die auch wahnsinnig viel schatten spenden.... )


----------



## Juleli (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Du - ich finde die Farbe deiner Seerose richtig schön. Ich hoffe darauf, dass Martha (meine zweite Seerose) dann auch so in die Richtung geht, was die Farbe anbelangt. Dann hätte ich eine dunkelrosane und eine hellrosa bis weiße Seerose. Sähe glaube ich ganz hübsch aus.
Leider hat meine Seerose jetzt schon wieder aufgehört zu blühen, aber eine zweite Blüte ist auf direktem Weg an die Wasseroberfläche. Sie wird wohl etwas kleiner noch ausfallen, als die erste Blüte.


----------



## Elfriede (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo zusammen,

schöne Farben haben Euere Seerosen. Stimmt Mirko, die __ Sioux ist wirklich sehr fotogen und macht schon alleine durch die Farbe was her. Für die zarten Farbtöne muss man sich bei der Betrachtung mehr Zeit lassen, besonders bei den Rosatönen, die mir besonders gut gefallen.

Bei mir blühte die letzten Tage die __ Aurora. Jeden Tag verändert sich der Farbton von rosa bis fast orange. Auch eine __ Helvola blüht seit einigen Tagen, sie streckt ihre Blüte gut 25 cm aus dem Wasser, sie blüht am Abend noch sehr lange, wenn sich alle anderen Seerosen längst wieder geschlossen haben.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi Elfriede.

Deine '__ Aurora' sieht ja wirklich super aus. Meine ist ja letztes Jahr eingegangen.  

Mal sehen wann meine '__ Helvola' diese Jahr blüht? Letztes Jahr hatte sie ja nur zwei Blühten. Das liegt aber sicher daran das ich sie im Halbschatten stehen habe. Da zählt sie ja nicht zu den blühwilligsten.

Dafür treibt meine 'Texas Dawn' schon fleißig Blühten. Auf die freue ich mich besonders.


Ist das wirklich eine 'Helvola' bei dir? Bei der 'Helvola' liegt die Blühte doch auf dem Wasser.



Bei mir hat heut nur die zweite Blühte der '__ Sioux' geblüht.


----------



## Elfriede (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Mirko,

also sehr viele Blüten hat meine __ Aurora bisher auch noch nicht hervorgebracht, im Vorjahr eingesetzt, machte sie nur eine Blüte, heuer bisher vier.
Die __ Helvola habe ich unter diesem Namen gekauft, aber sicher bin ich bei keiner einzigen meiner Seerosen ob die ausgewiesenen  Namen mit den Pflanzen übereinstimmen. Meine Chromatella sieht zum Beispiel ganz anders aus als die von Annett. Meine hat stark marmorierte Blätter, ragt auch weit aus dem Wasser, die Blütenblätter sind an der Basis rasa angehaucht, sie hat einen feinen Duft und schließt ihre Blüten schon früh am Nachmittag. Ich bin schon gespannt auf Deine Texas Dawn, sie dürfte meiner "Chromatella" ähnlich sein, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hmm, deine 'Chromatella' hört sich wirklich nach einer 'Texas Dawn' an.


Hier mal eine Blühte einer gelben Seerose, wo ich vermute das es eine '__ Marliacea Chromatella' ist. Daneben siehst du auch noch ein Blatt.






Und hier noch ein Blatt der 'Taxas Dawn'

 .


----------



## Elfriede (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Mirko,

so schaut meine Chromatella aus.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi Elfriede.

Also die leicht rosa eingefärbte Blühte sieht nicht nach Chromatella aus.

Die Blätter finde ich für eine Chromatella zu rund. Die sind doch mehr oval!? Von der Blattzeichnung her sieht sie wie eine Chromatella aus.


Auch wenn es keine ist, ist es eine sehr schöne Seerose! Gerade auch weil die Blühten über dem Wasser stehen. Das mag ich sowieso.


----------



## Annett (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Elfriede,

muss mich Mirko anschließen. 
Auch wenn es keine Chromatella zu sein scheint - sie ist wunderschön und wenn Du in D. wohnen würdest, würde ich versuchen, Dir einen Ableger abzuschwatzen. 

Wer übrigens eine Seerose sucht, die erst so Foto  aufblüht um dann fast cremeweiß unterzutauchen, sollte mal bei der Rosennymphe nachsehen. 
Die scheint ihr ziemlich ähnlich zu sein.
Ich liebe diese Farbe, denn durch sie erscheint die Blüte (im Original) ein bisschen wie aus Porzellan gemacht....


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi Annett.

Ja die __ Rosennymphe sieht sehr schön aus. Auch die schönen dunkelroten Blätter gefallen mir.





> Auch wenn es keine Chromatella zu sein scheint - sie ist wunderschön und wenn Du in D. wohnen würdest, würde ich versuchen, Dir einen Ableger abzuschwatzen.


 Wenn meine 'Texas Dawn' gut wächst, kannst du vielleicht schon nächstes Jahr einen Ableger von ihr haben. Wenn du willst.


----------



## Elfriede (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Mirko,

wann wird es denn ein Foto Deiner Texas Dawn geben, ich bin schon sehr neugierig. Von meiner Namenlosen gefallen mir auch die Knospen auf den hohen Stängeln sehr gut. Weit aus dem Wasser ragen bei mir einige Seerosen, ich denke, das mag auch am Klima liegen,- heute schon über 40°, zum Wochenende sollen es 42-43° werden.

@ Annett,

es ist wirklich ein Jammer, dass ich Dir aus Paros keine Ableger schicken kann, aber den langen Transport mit der griechischen Post überlebt wohl keine Pflanze. 

Die __ Rosennymphe ist wunderschön. Bei Gelegenheit werde ich auch einmal Fotos von meinen  zwei rosafarbenen Seerosen machen.

Bei mir ist heute die erste Tropische aufgeblüht, die den Winter im Teich gut überlebt hat, es ist die Madame Ganna Walska. Die zweite Tropische, Tina, hat  erst einige Blätter aber noch keine Knospen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi Elfriede.

Ich denke es ist spätestens nächste Woche so weit. Die erste Blühte war gestern (21.06.) ca. 5 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche. Sie wird dann heute oder morgen aus dem Wasser rauswachsen und vielleicht schon Monatg oder Dienstag aufblühen. Vielleicht irre ich mich aber auch und es dauer noch länger. Wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Heute war sie schon so weit.


----------



## Elfriede (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Mirko,

ich denke, spätestens übermorgen wird sich die Knospe öffnen.

Liebe Grüße 
Elfriede


----------



## marc (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Ihr!

Ich muss schon sagen,echt schön eure Seerosen  
Da meine erst vor kurzem in grössere Körbe geplanzt worden,brauchen sie noch nen bissl Zeit,die ersten Knospen kommen aber schon wieder 

Dafür hat meine __ Almost Black,die ich seid 2 Wochen hab schon geblüht,nur leider hab ich das Foto nach nem heftigen Schauer gemacht,so das die Blüte leider etwas unter Wasser steht und nicht mehr ganz so toll aussieht  
Aber seht selbst:
 

ciaoi marc


----------



## Sternthaler13 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo,

also, dieser Thread könnte meiner sein  

Meine Seerosen wollen einfach nicht aus dem Quark kommen

    

    

Da kommen zwar Blätter ohne Ende. Aber eine Blüte ist weit und breit nicht zu sehen 

Aber Geduld ist echt nicht eine meiner hervorstechenden Eigenschaften. Das geb ich zu!


----------



## Steingarnele (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi,

ich kann nur über die schönen __ Teichrosen staunen. Meine werden von Würmern zerfressen, und werden auch nicht sonderlich groß.

Letzte Woche war ich bei einem Verwanden, und mir sind bald die Augen raus gefallen!  Man beachte bei Bild zwei unten rechts das Blatt, und im Hintergrund die riesen Sumpfhahnenfuss. :crazy:


----------



## zaphod (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

@Anke
Dann schau Dir doch solange die Blüten der anderen an... 
Sind das Zwerge? 
Meine __ Zwergseerose blüht schon seit Wochen (immer wieder), aber bei dem derzeitigen Regenwetter gehen die Blüten so schnell, wie sie gekommen sind - die Blüten sind spätestens nach 5 Tagen wieder futsch. 

Und diese "__ Almost Black" von marc hat aber ne schöne Farbe


----------



## katja (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

hallo ihr alle!

@sternthaler: willkommen im club! zum einen was die geduld angeht :  und zum anderen mit dem quark und so..... 

@matze: genau so eine seerose hätte ich gern, mit so großen blättern  
was mir auffällt bei deinem bekannten: 1. das mit der folie hatte er nicht so im griff oder....?  : 
2. ich dachte immer seerosen sind extrem allergisch auf strömung? anscheinend nicht!


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo.

@ marc:
Ohh, eine '__ Almost Black'! Wunderschöne Sorte, obwohl die 'Black Princess' ja noch dunkler ist. 
Da weiß ich ja wem ich frage, wegen einem Ableger.  

Was haste denn dafür bezahlt? Ich hab sie bis jetzt immer nur für knapp 35 € gesehen.





> Meine __ Zwergseerose blüht schon seit Wochen (immer wieder), aber bei dem derzeitigen Regenwetter gehen die Blüten so schnell, wie sie gekommen sind - die Blüten sind spätestens nach 5 Tagen wieder futsch.


 Fünf Tage ist ja auch das Maximum bei Seerosenblüten. Viele blühen sogar nur drei Tage.


----------



## Annett (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Moin zusammen,

@Mirko
vielleicht tauschen wir ja einfach. Einen rosa blühenden Ableger von mir (ich weiß nicht 100%ig, ob es eine __ Rosennymphe ist) gegen einen der Texas Dawn? 
Da hätte jeder was davon.  
Außerdem könnte ich mal bei meiner Tropischen schauen, was da ablegermäßig geht - die muß endlich raus an die frische Luft.  

@Elfriede
Mach Dir nix draus, dass die Post so lahm ist. Ich kann ja hier mit den Usern Tauschgeschäfte machen - scheint ja langsam auch was zu werden. 

@Matze
Wie sieht denn der Teichboden beim Kumpel so aus? Meist sind solche riesen Blätter auf ne Menge Nährstoffe (Schlamm/Mulm) zurückzuführen.... und die wollen wir ja eigentlich nicht im Teich. : 
Mir reicht eines dieser Monster völlig.

@Katja
bei 5000 Litern bist Du mit so einem Wucherteil ganz schnell überfordert und nur noch mit einkürzen beschäfftigt, damit Du die Fische noch zu Gesicht bekommst.  
Sonst frag doch bei Gelegenheit nochmal bei Werner, nach ner geeigneten Sorte für Deinen Teich. Bis Anfang August ist das Pflanzen kein Problem.


----------



## katja (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

morschen annettsche!


wieso *ich* mit einkürzen beschäftigt?

holger! ab innen teich  


und vielleicht bin ich ganz froh meine fischis nicht mehr zu sehen, vor allem die kurzen, von denen haben wir nämlich schon wieder grob geschätzt 40-50 stück!!!!!!


----------



## marc (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Moinsen!

@Mirko:Hab 30 Euronen für die __ Almost Black gelöhnt.Ich kauf halt schon seid Jahren alles beim selben Händler bei uns um die Ecke,der züchtet auch selbst und die Qualität ist wirklich super  

Tja,die Black Princess wollt ich ja ursprünglich haben,aber er konnte mir keine mehr verkaufen,weil er nur noch 4 Pflanzen hatte,und die braucht er noch für das Seerosenfestival im Juli 
Aber das nächste frei verkäufliche Exemplar hat er für mich reserviert  

Liebe Grüsse Marc


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> @Mirko
> vielleicht tauschen wir ja einfach. Einen rosa blühenden Ableger von mir (ich weiß nicht 100%ig, ob es eine __ Rosennymphe ist) gegen einen der Texas Dawn?
> Da hätte jeder was davon.
> Außerdem könnte ich mal bei meiner Tropischen schauen, was da ablegermäßig geht - die muß endlich raus an die frische Luft.


 Das Problem ist, das ich eigentlich keinen Platz mehr habe. Meine zwei Teiche sind eigentlich schon überfüllt.  
Da wäre was kleineres was in einen Kübel passt besser. Oder hast du zufällig die 'Joey Tomocik'?

Mit Tropischen Seerosen lass ich es lieber erst mal, so lange ich kein Gewächshaus habe. Da ja meine '__ Director George T. Moore' eingegangen ist.  



@ marc:
Ja, das hab ich mir schon gedacht das du sie auch nicht viel billiger bekommen hast. Tja, so ne super Sorten haben ihren Preis.


----------



## Steingarnele (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr alle!
> 
> @matze: genau so eine seerose hätte ich gern, mit so großen blättern
> was mir auffällt bei deinem bekannten: 1. das mit der folie hatte er nicht so im griff oder....?  :
> 2. ich dachte immer seerosen sind extrem allergisch auf strömung? anscheinend nicht!



Hallöle  

Ja gut der hat den Teich schon 10 Jahre, und hat nie so genau gewusst wie das alles so richtig geht. Aber ich werde ihm beim nächsten mit helfen, und dann wird alles besser.   



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> @Matze
> Wie sieht denn der Teichboden beim Kumpel so aus? Meist sind solche riesen Blätter auf ne Menge Nährstoffe (Schlamm/Mulm) zurückzuführen.... und die wollen wir ja eigentlich nicht im Teich. :
> Mir reicht eines dieser Monster völlig.



In dem Teich sind keine Fische, und bis auf ein paar Fadenalgen auch recht klar. In den Teich hab ich nicht rein gegriffen, aber die Pflanzen sind Monster :crazy:  Seerosen, __ Rohrkolben, und Sumpfhahnenfuss.


----------



## Elfriede (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Matze,

mich faszieniert weniger die Größe der Blätter, sehr große Blätter habe ich teilweise auch, sondern ihre Frische, denn damit schaut es bei mir eher traurig aus, was aber wohl mit den hohen Temperaturen hier auf Paros zusammenhängen mag. Momentan leidet alles und jeder hier unter der Hitze. Die Seerosen haben zwar viele gelbe Blätter, aber machen Blüten ohne Ende, heute zum Beispiel 33, ihnen scheint das warme Wasser (32-33°)nichts auszumachen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## zaphod (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

hallo, 

traumhaft sind meine Seerosen ja nun nicht, aber immerhin ganz hübsch. 
Auf dem Etikett meiner kleinen stand damals einfach nur "Nymphaea tetragona" - 
soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist das nur ein Überbegriff für Zwergseerosen - oder? 
Wenn ja, kann man die nachtäglich anhand der Blüte noch genauer bestimmen?
Das ist sie: 

Foto Foto


----------



## Eugen (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Heute hat meine N.tetragona zum ersten Mal geblüht.
Das Bild ist leider unscharf. Der Größenvergleich mit einem
Weinkorken ist trotzdem interessant.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Klaas.

Also eine N. tetragona ist es nicht. Dafür hat sie viel zu viele Blütenblätter, außerdem ist sie zart-rosa. Sicher eine namenlose Hybride. Aber schön sieht sie aus.

Wie groß sind denn die Blühten und Blätter.



Mal sehen ob ich meine tetragona noch bekomme oder ob Werner sie bei seinem Stess wieder vergessen hat?


----------



## zaphod (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*



			
				Sachiel schrieb:
			
		

> Also eine N. tetragona ist es nicht. Dafür hat sie viel zu viele Blütenblätter, außerdem ist sie zart-rosa. Sicher eine namenlose Hybride. Aber schön sieht sie aus.
> 
> Wie groß sind denn die Blühten und Blätter.



Hi, 

also die Blüte hat nen Duchmesser von ca. 10 cm, 
die größten Blätter sind etwa 12 cm vom Durchmesser. 
Hab das Etikett nochmal gefunden, da steht einfach nur "N. tetragona" drauf. 

Vielleicht hat die sich ja ein paar Gene meiner "Rose Arey" geschnappt... 

Naja, wenn nicht näher bestimmbar, nenn ich sie halt 
"Zart-rosa-namenlose-Zwergseerosen-Hybride" - oder so


----------



## Eugen (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Klaas,

schau dir oben mal das Bild meiner N.tetragona an.
Blätter bis 3cm, die Blüte knapp 2cm
Deine ist definitiv keine N.tetragona und auch kein Zwerg.


----------



## Elfriede (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Eugen, hallo Klaas,

ich habe mir vor zwei Jahren auch zwei N. tetragona für meinen kleinen Teich gekauft, - mit Sortenschildchen und der Angabe von 10-20 cm Pflanztiefe. Es sind zwar __ weiße Seerosen, aber wie bei Dir, Klaas, mit Sicherheit keine N.tetragona, wie auf Eugens Foto. Meine sind rein weiß, die Blüten haben einen Durchmesser von 10-12 cm.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## niri (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Tetragona-Besitzer,

von N. tetragona gibt es unzählige Varianten mit kleineren und größeren Bluten und Blättern, schaut mal hier

,

allerdings werden unter dem Namen auch Hybriden verkauft.

Liebe Grüße
Ina


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Sooooo.

Heute ist es nun endlich so weit. Meine 'Texas Dawn' blühte in voller Pracht!

Leider steht die Blüte nicht wie ich gehofft hatte etwas über der Wasseroberfläche. Kann es am tiefen Wasserstand von 80 cm liegen? Ich habe den Eindruck, wenn man eine Seerose flacher als üblich pflanzt, dieser Effekt eher auftritt.


Hier nun die Bilder.


----------



## marc (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Mahlzeit!

Wirklich bildhübsch,auch wenn die Blüte schwimmt   

Hoffe das meine Tomocik auch bald mal blüht:beeten: 

Grüsse

Marc


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Ohh, du hast ne 'Joe Tomocik'!

Wie tief hast du sie denn und wie sind deine bisherigen Erfahrungen?
Hab mir nämlich auch eine bestellt.


----------



## Elfriede (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Mirko,

Deine Texas Dawn ist wirklich sehr schön. In der Blüte sehe ich so gut wie keinen Unterschied zu meiner Chromatella(?), besonders durch den rosigen Hauch an der Blütenbasis. Den großen Unterschied sieht man in den Knospen, Deine wirkt irgendwie praller gefüllt und ist hauptsächlich grün, meine hingegen sind sehr schmal, braun und lang und stehen meistens weit aus dem Wasser, egal in welcher Pflanztiefe sie stehen. Das können bei mir 15cm sein oder auch 75 und alles dazwischen, weil ich sie einfach hinsetze wo ich Beschattung brauche. Ich bin kein besonderer Seerosenfreund so wie Du und besitze, außer den Tropischen, auch keine außergewöhnlichen Sorten. Ich habe aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Standardseerosen mit jeder Pflanztiefe irgendwie zurechtkommen. So hat sich bei mir im vorigen Jahr eine M.rosea von selbst am Teichrand angesiedelt, bei nur 2cm Wasserstand und heuer wächst eine,- keine Ahnung welche Sorte-, aus einer Tiefe von 2,20m herauf, sie ist allerdings noch ohne Blüte. Nun, 2,20m ist für eine Knospe auch ein langer Weg.

Duftet Deine Texas Dawn ? 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus dem hitzegeplagten Griechenland 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Ina,

danke für den tollen Tetragona-Link, er war sehr lehrreich. Meine Sorte habe ich aber dennoch nicht gefunden, denn sie hält ihre Blüten meist weit aus dem Wasser.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Regina (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war nach dem Dauerregen der letzten Tage heute mal wieder im Garten.
Habe natürlich gleich nach dem Teich geschaut.
Und was hab ich da entdeckt?   
Meine absolut traumhafte Seerose hat eine Knospe. 
Ich hab schon gedacht das wird nichts mehr, denn mittlerweile ist die Gute schon 3 Jahre alt.
Sobald die Knospe offen ist und es nicht regnet mach ich neue Bilder.

Katja:
Vielleicht hat sie ja bald mehr Blätter als Deine. : :


----------



## katja (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

na du schadenfrohes weib  

schön, dass du dich freust, nur
























sieht die meiner meinung nach *ver*blüht aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


tja meine gutste, haste wohl nicht mitbekommen, vor lauter regen!!


----------



## Regina (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Also am Sonntag war sie noch zu.
Verblüht die so schnell?   
Glaub ich nich. Du willst mich nur veräppeln.   BÖSE KATJA
Du gönnst mir auch gar nichts


----------



## katja (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

nicht böse und nix veräppeln 


auf dem angehängten bild, siehst du drei knospen.

ganz links: noch geschlossen, bald blühend  

in der mitte: fix und fertig, schon länger verblüht :? 

und ganz rechts: frisch verblüht, war zuletzt am   montag offen!



und jetzt entscheide selbst, welche ähnelt deiner am meisten?  



und wer hier wen zuerst ausgelacht hat, klären wir noch


----------



## Regina (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Ich beobachte die Knospe schon eine ganze Weile. Die hat noch nicht geblüht.  
Vielleicht ist sie ja eine ganz besondere und blüht nur nachts? 1 1


----------



## katja (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*



			
				Regina schrieb:
			
		

> Ich beobachte die Knospe schon eine ganze Weile. Die hat noch nicht geblüht.
> Vielleicht ist sie ja eine ganz besondere und blüht nur nachts? 1 1





und an den weihnachtsmann glaubst du wohl auch noch?


----------



## Regina (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Von wegen verblüht.   
So sieht sie heute aus. 
Wer hat jetzt das letzte Wort.


----------



## katja (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi Regina.

Schöne Farbe. Ne '__ James Brydon'?


Meine 'Hermine' hat heute auch versucht aufzugehen aber bei dem scheiß Wetter hier ging sie natürlich nicht ganz auf.


----------



## Regina (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Mirko,

ich hab keine Ahnung   was für eine Seerose das sein soll. Ich weiß nur soviel, dass es eine winterharte __ Zwergseerose sein soll. Ich hab sie jetzt seit 3 Jahren. Seit letzten August ist sie im Teich. Vorher hatte ich sie in dem Weinfass, aus dem ich jetzt den Pflanzenfilter gebaut habe.
Vielleicht kannst du oder jemand anders mir sagen um was für eine Sorte es sich handelt.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi Regina.

Das im Nachhinein zu bestimmen ist sehr schwer. Sieht aus wie eine '__ James Brydon'. Aber verlass dich lieber nicht darauf was ich sage.

Wo hast du denn das Weinfaß her und was hast du bezahlt? Ich suche nämlich auch eins.


----------



## Regina (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Mirko,

mit dem Weinfass hatte ich einfach Glück. Unser Nachbar hat vor 3 Jahren seinen alten Naturkeller ausgemistet und mir 2 davon geschenkt.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Man hast du ein Schwein. Ich finde nur welche fürn haufen Geld im Internet.

Naja, mal sehen, meine Mom geht nächste Woche zu nem Bekannten in eine Weinhandlung. Vielleicht klappst ja da?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Moin!

Heute hat sich die 'Hermine' richtig geöffnet.

   



Leider musste ich aber auch feststellen das meine '__ Helvola' fast komplett verfault ist.  Knollenfäule?

Sie wuchs doch im Frühjahr so gut und hatte schon wieder an die 100 Blätter! Warum verfault sie jetzt nur.
Werd mal versuchen die "Reste" wieder aufzupäppeln.


----------



## Annett (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Mirko,

schau mal nach, ob sie eher vom Kopf her verfault ist (Kopffäule) oder vom Rhizom her!?

Wenn ersteres zutrifft, reinige die Behälter sehr gründlich bzw. frag mal bei Eugen, ob er was gegen Pilze (der Kopffäuleerreger ist eng verwandt mit dem Erreger der Kraut- und Knollenfäule/Braunfäule bei Kartoffeln und Tomaten) empfehlen kann.

Wenn man die im Teich hat, geht jahrelang nichts mehr in Sachen Seerosen!!


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi Annett.

Ohh du machst mir ja ne Angst.

Also die '__ Helvola' ist vom Rhizom her verfault. Hab die Teile die noch nicht verfault sind entfernt, in KMnO4 desinfiziert und in Sand gepflanzt. Mal sehen ob die noch was werden. 

Die anderen Seerosen die im Teich waren habe ich auch rausgenommen.

Ich vermute mal das es von ungünstigen Kulturbedingungen kam. Das Wasser ist in dem Teich schon ziemlich kalt und Sonne kommt da auch wenig hin.
Mit den Jahren sind die Bäume ringsherum ziemlich gewachsen und somit kommt kaum noch Sonne hin. Hab die Seerosen jetzt also an einen sonnigeren Ort gestellt.

Gerade die 'Chysantha' und die 'Solfatare' mögen ja wärmeres Wasser.


Ich denke mal die 'Helvola' hat einfach schlapp gemacht, weils zu kalt und zu schattig war. Die 'Chrysantha' hat auch verdächtig gelbe Blätter, ihr wirds auch zu kalt gewesen sein.

Ich muss im Herbst unbedingt die Bäume verschneiden, damit wieder mehr Sonne da hinkommt.
Aber trotzdem werde ich in den Teich nur noch eine N. tragona setzen. Die verträgt es ja schattig und kälter.


Ich hoffe es wird nicht so schlimm wie du das beschreibst!


----------



## Annett (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi Mirko,

ich will Dir keine Angst machen, aber die Kopffäule hat schon ziemlich große Schäden angerichtet... und wenn man von vielen Händlern kauft.. wer kann schon zu 100% sagen, dass sie alle "saubere Ware" anbieten?
In anderen Ländern werden halt die Tochterpfl. verscherbelt, solange sie gesund sind und die KH bricht dann erst beim Neubesitzer aus. 
Da kann man als Kunde doch nur noch  .
Gib mal bei Werner (unter www.seerosen.info) "Kopffäule" im Shop ein.
Das ist aber nur ein Randbereich.... ich persönlich möchte keinen Teich ohne Seerosen. 
Daher immer gut nachsehen oder die Pflanzen aus unsicheren Quellen (ebay etc.) erstmal extra setzen und nicht gleich zu den teuer erworbenen/seltenen Sorten. 

"Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste."


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi Annett.

Ich hab meine Seerosen fast ausschließlich von Werner. Außer die 'Solfatare' die hab ich von Henner Breukel (www.seerosenforum.de), weiß ni ob du ihn kennst. Die hab ich aber auch desinfiziert.

Das ich mir was eingeschleppt habe glaube ich eher weniger, wird wohl wie gesagt an den ungünstigen Bedingungen liegen.


Bei Werner hab ich nichts weiter gefunden.


----------



## Eugen (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Mirko
du hast geschrieben :
"_Also die ' Helvola' ist vom Rhizom her verfault. Hab die Teile die noch nicht verfault sind entfernt, in KMnO4 desinfiziert und in Sand gepflanzt._ "

Du hast hoffentlich die Teile,die verfault waren,entfernt  

Ich würde sie 2-3 mal desinfizieren.
Ausser KMnO4 kannst du es auch noch mit Hypochlorit probieren.
(Bekommst du in ner Apotheke.)

Ich bin ja auch nicht der Seerosenspezialist (noch nicht  )
Ich habe anfang Juni von Werner eine "Helvola","Tetragona" und "Solfatare" bekommen. Die zicken immo auch rum. Es ist einfach zu kalt und zu regnerisch. Sie sind allerdings noch in Quarantäne,da meine "Teiche" noch nicht fertig gestaltet sind.
Vielleicht liest es "Skarabäus" (liebe Grüsse nach Nottuln   ) und äußert sich dazu

PS: Wie zitiere ich eigentlich aus nem anderen Beitrag ???


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Eugen.

Natürlich habe ich die verfaulten Teile entfernt und entsorgt.  


Was ich auch vermute, das es vielleicht gar keine Knollen- oder Kopffäule ist, sondern das die Seerose durch die schlechten Lebensbedingungen einfach eingehen wollte. Und wenn eine Seerosen eingeht, dann stirbt sie ab. Und wenn was abstirbt, dann verfault es Unterwasser. Und wenn was Unterwasser verfault, ohne genügend Sauerstoff Zufuhr (z.B. im Substrat) dann entsteht H2S, was natürlich stinkt.
Wenn du sagst das deine auch rumzicken. Ich sehe es ja auch an meiner N. mexicana. Sie wächst auch nicht berauschend, obwohl das Becken beheizt ist aber es fehlt einfach die Sonne.

Das mit dem Hypochlorit kann ich ja noch mal versuchen. Tötet KMnO4 eigentlich zuverlässig die Knollen- und Kopffäule Erreger ab?



*Zum Zitieren:*

Entweder du gehst auf dieses Symbol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , was ganz unten rechts vom Beitrag ist, somit zitierst du den gesamten Beitrag.



Oder du gehst auf antworten und klickst in der Symbolleiste vom Beitragseditor auf dieses Symbol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Daraufhin erscheint im Editorfenster dieser Befehl: [ QUOTE] [ /QUOTE]. Zwischen die zwei QUOTES fügst du den zu zitierenden Text ein.


Wenn du willst das im Zitat der Name des Zitierten steht, also z.B. "Zitat von *Eugen*", dann machst du folgendes. Beim ersten QUOTE dahinter ein = und dann der Name des Users, also 





			
				Name schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe das konnte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Nymphaion (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo,

Kaliumpermanganat ist chancenlos gegen die Kopffäule. Es gibt in Deutschland kein einziges zugelassenes Mittel gegen diese Erkrankung. In den USA ist eines auf dem Markt das die Symptome bekämpft, aber nicht die Erkrankung selbst. 

Das einzig wirksame Mittel dagegen ist die Vorbeugung. Neue Seerosen von zweifelhafter Herkunft dürfen nicht sofort in den Gartenteich sondern müssen in  Quarantäne. Dort bleiben sie am besten eine ganze Saison.

In unserer Gärtnerei sind wir absolut streng in dieser Hinsicht. Wenn wir neue Seerosen anschaffen, dann scheiden schon mal alle Anbieter aus von denen wir wissen, dass sie die Krankheit in ihren Teichen haben - und das sind leider ziemlich viele. Da sich die Krankheit in der Regel erst am älteren Rhizom zeigt und neue Triebe scheinbar gesund sind, verzichten wir vorsichtshalber auch auf Herkünfte aus wärmeren Regionen. Als wir noch Seerosen importierten, mussten wir einmal eine komplette Lieferung aus den USA vernichten, da die Rhizome schon auf dem Transport zu faulen begonnen hatten.

Ich glaube, dass wir in Zukunft ganz erhebliche Probleme mit der Kopffäule bekommen werden. China steigt jetzt ins Seerosengeschäft ein und errichtet riesige Teichanlagen (bzw. kleine Seen werden komplett mit Seerosen bepflanzt). Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen wie man bei solchen Massenbeständen die Pflanzen noch gesund halten will. Ist die Erkrankung erst einmal im Teich, dann ist sie dauerhaft da. Einen Gartenteich kann ich notfalls ablassen, desinfizieren und ein paar Jahre lang trocken liegen lassen. Wie sollte das bei einem See möglich sein?

Auf der Pflanzenmesse in Essen habe ich in diesem Frühling die ersten chinesischen Seerosen gesehen. Sie werden mit Instant-Substrat in Folienbeuteln verschweisst und sollen dann mehrere Monate haltbar sein. Korb und eine kleine Plastikseerose zum Markieren der Pflanzstelle war auch dabei. Gekostet haben sie so gut wie nichts. Gartencenter und Baumarkt können damit lebende Pflanzen endlich wie tote Ware lagern und der Kunde hat keine Chance mehr die Pflanzen vor dem Kauf zu begutachten. Man weiss nicht ob die Seerose noch lebt, ob sie gesund ist, und ob es die Sorte ist, die auf der Verpackung abgebildet ist. Ich bin sicher, diese Seerosen werden den Markt überschwemmen. Geiz ist geil - ach ja ...


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi Werner.

Was meinst du denn? Könnte es auch sein, das es nicht die Kopffäule- bzw. Knollenfäule ist, sondern wie oben beschrieben, das die Seerosen wegen den schlechten Lebensbedingungen einfach eingehen wollte?


Zu mindest treiben die scheinbar gesunden Teile schon wieder einige neue Blätter.


----------



## zaphod (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*



			
				Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Pflanzenmesse in Essen habe ich in diesem Frühling die ersten chinesischen Seerosen gesehen. Sie werden mit Instant-Substrat in Folienbeuteln verschweisst und sollen dann mehrere Monate haltbar sein. Korb und eine kleine Plastikseerose zum Markieren der Pflanzstelle war auch dabei. Gekostet haben sie so gut wie nichts. Gartencenter und Baumarkt können damit lebende Pflanzen endlich wie tote Ware lagern und der Kunde hat keine Chance mehr die Pflanzen vor dem Kauf zu begutachten. Man weiss nicht ob die Seerose noch lebt, ob sie gesund ist, und ob es die Sorte ist, die auf der Verpackung abgebildet ist. Ich bin sicher, diese Seerosen werden den Markt überschwemmen. Geiz ist geil - ach ja ...



Hallo Werner, 

solche (in komplett verschlossenem Karton verpackten) Seerosen habe ich schon 
vor Monaten (oder war es schon letztes Jahr?) in diversen Baumärkten gesehen. 
Ob die allerdings aus China stammten, weiß ich nicht, die Packung war 
jedenfalls deutsch beschriftet und hatte hübsche Bildchen drauf  

Ich hoffe mal, dass nicht allzuviele Leute sich auf solche (Mogel-?)Packungen 
einlassen, es ist ja schon schwierig genug, in "normalen" Gartencentern 
für den Laien halbwegs gesund aussehende, ausgepackte Pflanzen zu finden - 
wie man sich dann sowas kaufen kann, ist mir persönlich rätselhaft :crazy:


----------



## StefanB (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo zusammen,

diese fertig verpackten Seerosen gab es auch schonmal bei diesen sehr bekannten Lebensmitteldiscounter die mit A und L anfangen, ich glaube für um die 5-7€.


Ich halte davon persönlich auch nichts, weil dadurch die heimischen Stauden- und Wasserpflanzengärtnereien aussterben, wo es sowieso schon nicht soviele gibt, die ein gescheites Sortiment haben, und die trifft es am meisten.

Meine tetragona hatte dieses Jahr auch nur zwei Blüten, wobei sie letztes Jahr garkeine hatte ...
Aber die kleinen sind sehr zäh wie ich finde.


Viele Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Sternthaler13 (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Guten Morgen,

man soll's kaum glauben, aber sogar meine kümmerliche Seerose bekommt nun endlich eine Blüte. Ich hatte die Hoffnung bereits aufgegeben :beeten: 

   

Und ich habe eine große Posthorn-Schnecke entdeckt

Dafür ist aber wohl mein gesamtes Hobby-Garten-Kartoffel-Anbau-Projekt verreckt. Krautfäule. Und ich hatte so tolle alte Sorten gepflanzt. Dieses verdammte Wetter


----------



## m.jester (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Nun, jeder soll sich seine Seerose holen wo er es für richtig hällt.
Ich für meinen Teil denke mal, ich hole mir ja nicht dutzende Seerosen, also dürfen die, die ich mir hole, ruhig etwas teurer sein, aus einem Fachbetrieb kommen und ich will sie vorher genau anschauen und anfassen können.
Geiz is hallt nich immer geil und schon garnicht immer billig. : 
Schönen Gruß und möge das Wetter bald wieder sonniger werden, dann blühen auch unsere "Rosen" besser.
Michael

... und dann kann ich endlich auch mal wieder ein Foto hier reinstellen.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

So, heut hat die '__ Joey Tomocik' geblüht. Leider hat sie sich nicht ganz geöffnet.

 


Und hier noch ein Bild von meinem Teich. Was meint ihr, ist das zu viel Seerose? Mir gefällts eigentlich so.


----------



## niri (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi Mirko,

dein teich gefällt mir sehr gut, ich finde, es ist nicht zuviel seerose drin, genau richtig für meinen geschmack  !

LG
Ina


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi Ina.

Danke!

Letztes Jahr sah es noch so aus, mit den wuchernden Seerosen, zum Ende des Jahres sogar noch mehr.









Man sieht es wahrscheinlich nicht aber jetzt sind 6 (!) verschiedene Seerosen in dem Teich. Eigenlich viel zu viel!


----------



## Sternthaler13 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Juchu....endlich blüht eine Seerose


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Moin.

Man war das die letzten zwei Tage warm. Da haben die Seerosenblüten echt darunter gelitten. Die Blüte meiner gelben 'Joe Tomocik' wurde immer welker. Ich dachte das passiert nur bei sehr dunklen Seerosen wie bei der '__ Almost Black' oder der 'Black Princess'?


----------



## niri (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

hi mirco,

meine erste seerose in diesem sommer in 150 l miniteich hat auch unter der hitze gelitten, sie bekam am samstag verbrannte blütenblätterspitzen. zum glück war das ihr 7 und letzter blühtag. so sah meine schönheit am zweiten tag aus:

 

auf meinem benutzerbild ist sie auch zu sehen 
lg
ina


----------



## Annett (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Mirko,

ich hab gestern im Teich mal etwas "aufgeräumt" und dabei auch einen Eimer voll verblühte/gelbe Seerosenblüten und - blättern entfernt. Es waren auch 3 offne Blüten dabei, denen man die Hitze schon ansah. Ich hab sie abgemacht und dann zu Joachim mitgenommen.  
Die verströmen genau den Duft, den auch die tropische Seerose verströmte. Sehr angenehm!

Nun ja, jetzt liegen sie am Feldrand und sind hin. Aber besser dort, als im Teich.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi ihr beiden.

Sieben Tage!? Hat sie wirklich sieben Tagen geblüht? Ich dachte immer fünf Tage wäre das Maximum? Aber ne schöne und vor allem kräftige Farbe hat sie!


Da habt ihr ja noch Glück, das nur die Spitzen verwelkt sind. Gestern Abend waren bei meiner gelben die Blütenblätter min. bis zur Hälfte verbrannt. Die war dann nur noch halb so groß.


Aber was ich mich auch immer wieder frage. Die Wassertemperatur! Gestern war sie in dem einen Kübel auf 38 °C !!! Auch wenn es schon mehrere gesagt haben, das Seerosen über 30 °C verkraften. Ich mach mir aber immer wieder Gedanken. 38 °C sind ja schon ziemlich hoch. Die N. mexicana in dem Kübel, macht zwar  nicht den Eindruck als ob es ihr nicht bekommt aber 38 °C?
Ich hab das Wasser aber etwas gekühlt (auf ca. 30 °C).

Ich hab das Wasser aber trotzdem etwas gekühlt (auf ca. 30 °C).


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hier mal meine verbrannten Seerosen.

'__ Joey Tomocik' - Die hats besonders schlimm erwischt. Zum Vergleich, so sah sie gestern früh noch aus. 
 


'Wm. Falconer' - Die jetzigen Blüten sehen sehen viel heller aus als die davor. Eine "Anpassung" an die brasselnde Sonne?
 



Und was soll das denn bedeuten? Hat die 'Texas Dawn' keine Lust richtig aufzublühen?


----------



## nihoeda (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

_Hallöschen 

so sehen meine im Moment aus ! Da war aber auch ne ganze weile ruhe zwischendurch _


----------



## niri (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

@mirko

ja, sie hat tatsächlich 7 tage geblüht  , wobei sie aber am siebten tag nicht ganz offen war nur etwas mehr als zur hälfte ungefähr. ich habe selbst gestaunt. sie hat bei mir sonne von 14 bis 19 uhr, an mehreren abenden ist sie bis 21 uhr offen geblieben. diese seerose habe ich im vergangenen frühling sehr günstig in einem gartenfachmarkt als kleines stück rhizom mit einem triebauge gekauft. es sollte angeblich eine n. __ pygmaea rubra sein, doch für mich sieht sie eher wie eine kleine n. __ attraction aus.

LG
ina


----------



## Petra (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo@all

Heute möchte ich euch mal wieder eine von 25 Seerosen zeigen soviele hatte ich noch nie gehabt leider Blühen nur noch 3 die anderen sind schon verblüht


----------



## Juleli (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Tja - meine Seerose Martha mag mich nicht. Um halb acht Uhr morgens ist die Blüte noch nicht offen und ich fahre zur Arbeit. Meine Schwester sagt, dass sie um acht Uhr geöffnet sei. Um 16:30 Uhr schließt sich die Blüte wieder sagt meine Mutter und ich komme erst um 17 Uhr von der Arbeit zurück. 
*grummel*


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo.

Heute hat endlich, nach 3 Jahren, meine 'Rose Arey' geblüht!



 

 

 




So ein intensives Pink hätte ich gar nicht erwartet, da die 'Rose Arey' auf anderen Bildern meist viel blasser aussieht. Die kräftige Farbe kommt ja schon an die 'Wow' oder die 'Perry's Fire Opal' ran!

Hier z.B.:
http://www.seerosenfarm.de/rosearey2573.JPG


----------



## Juleli (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

So - heute war meine Diva-Seerose (Martha) nicht schnell genug und ich habe sie vor die Linse bekommen. Und da ist dann das erste Foto:
Foto  Foto


----------



## zaphod (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Mirko, 



			
				Sachiel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> Heute hat endlich, nach 3 Jahren, meine 'Rose Arey' geblüht!
> So ein intensives Pink hätte ich gar nicht erwartet, da die 'Rose Arey' auf anderen Bildern meist viel blasser aussieht. Die kräftige Farbe kommt ja schon an die 'Wow' oder die 'Perry's Fire Opal' ran!



meine ist auch längst nicht so intensiv gefärbt wie Deine - dafür hat sie aber schon im ersten Jahr üppig geblüht  
 

Sicher, dass das nicht das Ergebnis eines Deiner Befruchtungsversuche ist?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi.

@ Juleli: So ein blasseres rosa sieht aber auch schön aus!





			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher, dass das nicht das Ergebnis eines Deiner Befruchtungsversuche ist?


 Nee, die hab ich bei Werner bestellt. Hab doch auch erst dieses Jahr mit meinen Züchtungsversuchen angefangen, um genau zu sein Gestern .


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hihi..... heute hat meine Nymphaea mexicana 'Cape Canaveral' geblüht.

 



Leider bei dem trüben Wetter heute nicht ganz geöffnet aber schön kräftig gelb.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (4. Aug. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Also, ich kann Euch ja von meiner erzählen...die ist sowas von mickerig...ich mag noch nichtmals ein Bild davon hier reinstellen


----------



## owl-andre (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Meine (Sponsor: Annett)die ich vor 2 Tagen mal eine Etage tiefer gestellt habe-Name unknow


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi Andre.

Ist die Blüte auch unter Wasser?



Was denkt ihr denn was das für eine Seerose ist?


----------



## owl-andre (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*



			
				Sachiel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Andre.
> 
> Ist die Blüte auch unter Wasser?
> 
> ...


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hier mal meine '__ Sioux'. Wenn sie nur immer so schön orange wäre!







Und noch mal die N. mexicana.


----------



## Annett (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi Mirko,

die sehen ja wirklich sehr schön aus. 

Sollte ich jetzt erwähnen, dass meine tropische dieses Jahr das Aquarium gar nicht verlassen hat und auch nicht mehr wird?! 

Angesichts der Temperaturen war das wohl keine Fehlentscheidung, auch wenn sie dadurch nicht blüht.


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Mirko,

sehr schön, sehr schön.  

Wie siehts eigentlich im allgemeinen mit der Blühfreudigkeit der See- und __ Teichrosen aus. Kann es sein, das die in dieser verregneten und recht kühlen Saison nicht so blühfreudig sind?
Ich musste jetzt nämlich, nach meiner längeren Abwesenheit feststellen, das da gar nicht sooo viele Blüten gekommen sind.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi Annett.

Danke!

Schade wegen deiner Tropischen Seerose. Hättest den Behälter doch beheitzen können, mach ich bei meiner N. mexicana auch. Ist zwar keine tropische Seerose aber macht sich herkunftsbedingt besser. Oder hättest du sie direkt in den Teich gesetzt? Wo hattest du sie denn letztes Jahr eigentlich?

Na mal sehen wie das nächste Jahr wird, vielleicht kannst du sie ja dann nach Draußen Pflanzen.



@ Frank:
Mit der Blühfreudigkeit habe ich trotz des Wetters keine Probleme. Meine 'Wm. Falconer' hat diese Jahr geblüht wie noch nie. Die 'Texas Dawn' treibt auch eine Blüte nach der anderen. Die anderen blühen auch alle sehr zufriedenstellend. Siehst es ja an meinen Bildern.
Nur mit meinen Zwergseerosen habe ich Probleme. Da bin ich aber selber dran schuld oder zu mindest die Bäume die zu viel Schatten auf den einen Teich geworfen haben.


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Naja, warten wir mal auf nächstes Jahr, sind ja jetzt erst ein knappes Jahr drin.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

So, auch ich kann endlich mal etwas zum Thema Seerosen beisteuern. Nicht zu fassen. Endlich - im August - bequemt sich eine von drei Seerose zu blühen. Und dann gleich zwei Blüten.

Also, ich hatte ja die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben. Hier also meine Wald- und Wiesen-Seerose Nymphea Nixblueha


----------



## owl-andre (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Ich auch mal....


----------



## Elfriede (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo zusammen,

schön, Euere Seerosen! 

Meine Seerosen sind heuer alle sehr  blühfreudig, obwohl ich nicht jede dünge. Am 15.Juli hatte ich den Rekord von 52 Blüten und fast noch einmal so vielen Knospen zu verzeichnen, mehr als knapp über 40 waren sonst noch nie gleichzeitig geöffnet. 

Viel Freude machen mir wieder die zwei Tropischen. Sie tragen fast auf jedem Blatt ein Kindl, sogar teilweise mit Wurzeln. Leider vergammeln die Blätter bei mir sehr schnell, ein blühendes Kindl auf einem intakten Blatt werde ich deshalb wohl nicht erleben.

@ Annett, schade, dass Deine Tropische heuer im Aquarium bleiben musste.

@ Mirko, an welchem Blühtag ist Deine __ Sioux so schön orange? Und hast Du nicht auch eine __ Aurora?

@ Andre, ist das eine Aurora?

Auf einem der angehängten  Fotos sind meine zwei Tropischen zu sehen, die blauviolette Tina und die hellere Madame Ganna Walska. Von welcher das bewurzelte Kindl stammt weiß ich nicht, da vom Blatt nichts übriggeblieben ist.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi Elfride.

Die '__ Sioux' war schon am ersten Tag so schön orange. Sie ist dann immer dunkler geworden.

Meine '__ Aurora' ist doch letztes Jahr eingegangen. eine mehr oder weniger orangene 'Chrysantha' hab ich noch.

Schön deine tropischen. Ich wünschte meine wäre nicht eingegangen.


@ Andre: Sieht aus wie eine 'Aurora'. Ist das eine?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

@ Elfriede:

So sah sie dann am letzten Tag aus.


----------



## zaphod (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*



			
				Sachiel schrieb:
			
		

> So sah sie dann am letzten Tag aus.


:__ nase: ...stimmt doch gar nüscht... :nase: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6278 :


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*


----------



## Elfriede (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Mirko,

sie ist immer noch schön, obwohl sie mir auch in der gelb-orangen Färbung besser gefällt.

Liebe Grüße
Elfriede


----------



## sister_in_act (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

hallo an euch
dies ist meine teichrose , die ich schon 3 jahre habe und die bereits im  alten teich war.
da sie ein geschenk war habe ich  keine ahnung , welche sorte  es ist.
vielleicht kann mir einer der spezialisten auf * die sprünge* helfen. 

 

liebe  grüsse
ulla


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallooo!

Heute hat endlich wieder meine unbekannte gelbe Seerosenhybride geblüht! Nachdem sie mir im Sommer fast eingegangen war, sh. meine Probleme mit der Knollenfäule, ein paar Seiten weiter vorn und letztes Jahr komplett ausgesetzt hat.


   



Ich finde sie hat eine ziemliche Ähnlichkeit mit der 'Texas Dawn', sowohl die Blüte als auch die Blätter. Die Blütenblätter sind wie bei der 'Texas Dawn' an der Basis leicht mit rosa überhaucht.
Sie ist ebend etwas kleiner. Also eine "Texas Dawn für kleine Teiche" ('Little Texas Dawn').


Es ist ja nun eine unbekannte Hybride, die ich mal als '__ Helvola' gekauft habe. Kann ich ihr denn jetzt einfach so einen Namen geben und als neue (eigene) Sorte "vermarkten"?


----------



## niri (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

hi mirko,

sie scheint mir eine schöne kleine "zicke" zu sein   . einen sommer aussetzen, dann gar eingehen wollen : , vielleicht solltest du das bei der namenvergabe berücksichtigen  . 

LG
ina


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (21. Sep. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hi Ina.

Die Seerose kann nix dafür. Da war ich mehr oder weniger selber dran Schuld.

Vorletztes Jahr hat sie gut geblüht. Letztes Jahr Stand sie aus Platzmangel an einem sehr schattigen Platz. Und dieses Jahr, sind die Bäume so hoch gewachsen und haben so viel Schatten auf den einen Teich geworfen, das mir fast alle Seerosen in dem Teich eingegangen wären. Dazu noch das kalte und regnerische Wetter und das kalte Wasser durch die Beschattung.


----------



## niri (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

ach sooo, dann sage ich nur: armes tapferes röslein  . ich hoffe, sie hat jetzt ein schönes plätzchen, sie gefällt mir sehr gut. hat sie im vorletzten jahr gut geblüht? in was für einer tiefe steht sie bei dir?

lg
ina


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Ja, vorletztes Jahr hat sie gut geblüht. Sie steht zur Zeit in nur 20 cm tiefem Wasser, hatte sie aber auch schon in 40 cm Tiefe, da wächst sie genau so gut. Vielleicht könnte man sie auch 50 cm tief stellen, müsste ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Annett (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*

Hallo Mirko,



> Kann ich ihr denn jetzt einfach so einen Namen geben und als neue (eigene) Sorte "vermarkten"?


man(n)  kann so manches.... 

Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass Du die "neue" Sorte schon irgendwo registrieren müßtest. Vielleicht fragst Du mal per email bei einem Züchter nach!? www.seerosenfarm.de - dort sollte einer sitzen und Bescheid wissen.

Nur, wer sagt Dir, dass Du nicht einfach nur mit einer falschen Sorte versorgt wurdest, sie also schon einen Namen hat?!
Vielleicht fragst Du mal beim Verkäufer nach, welche seiner Sorten in Frage kommen würde. Mit etwas Glück weiß er noch, was er vor einigen Jahren im Sortiment hatte....


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: meine traumhaften seerosen......*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Nur, wer sagt Dir, dass Du nicht einfach nur mit einer falschen Sorte versorgt wurdest, sie also schon einen Namen hat?!
> Vielleicht fragst Du mal beim Verkäufer nach, welche seiner Sorten in Frage kommen würde. Mit etwas Glück weiß er noch, was er vor einigen Jahren im Sortiment hatte....


Hi Annett.

Du weißt doch wie das mit den Seerosen ist. Was alles als namenhafte Sorten verkauft werden und dann sind es irgend welch wuchernden Dinger.
Hab sie damals '__ Helvola' gekauft.

Aber das mit dem nach fragen ist ne gute Idee.  
Nee, Spaß bei Seite. Der könnte sich nicht mal dran erinnern was ich letzte Woche bei dem gekauft habe, geschweige denn was er vorletztes Jahr im Sortiment hatte. Du müsstest mal seine "Pflanzenabteilung" sehen.  Einer der schlimmsten überhaupt!


Ich hab ja darauf spekuliert, das es so eine namenlose Hybride ist, wo kein Mensch weiß wo die herkommt.


----------

